# Muskegon River Fishing In Northern Clare County



## Canoe83 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello 

I recently purchased a piece of property in Northern Clare County on the Muskegon River. I bought it because I am an avid canoer/kayaker who loves camping and the outdoors and solitude. I also know NOTHING about fishing believe it or not!! 

I was hoping someone could answer some basic questions and maybe give me some tips or pointers. Fly or Rod and Reel? What type of fish can I expect to find in my area of the river? During what times of the year am I allowed to catch and/or keep these fish? Is this a popular area for fishing? 


Thanks


----------



## Michigun (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FishingGuide_11-low-res_347106_7.pdf

This would be a good place to start to answer some of your questions. 

I've never fished that far up the muskegon. I would imagine you could catch smallmouth, walleye, and various trout. 

You won't get any Steelhead or Salmon because of the dam at Croton.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Mostly smallmouth with some walleye and an occassional trout and your best bet is with a medium 7' spinning rod and cast nightcrawlers or crayfish or minnows in the deeper holes and behind boulders. Any bait shop can give you a few ideas on medium shallow running plugs and they work too.

there is lots of gravel in the river but it is very shallow in spots depending on the time of year so you will likely have to walk in a few places.

The fishing is poor to fair between Clair and Big Rapids. The Little Muskegon comes in just above Croton Dam so the river is much more fishible below that dam to Muskegon Lake.

Fishing in a Kyak is much quicker than my float boats, but most access points are 6 to 10 miles apart. Hope this helps.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

fishing is actually not that poor, tons of smallies, good pike, and walleye, that huge stretch has several nice deep and cool pools of water for the mid summer lulls, get out and explore


----------

